# selling yourself



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2007)

Man this is the real deal if you can't market your self it wont matter how skilled you are. I have a lot to learn on sales I get half of my bids but think could do better by learning salesmanship! I have learned as I go and have never tried to put down competition! Salesmen have a way of getting to buy when they know its high end price . 
I'm humble and try to speak truth,but a good salesman has to market his goods to make them look better than they are, and I have witnessed this!! My best bid came from a salesman customer I had cut a dead elm for. He told the referral who I was and what he thought I would charge for removing a similar tree. He then called me and told me what he told the customer and to expect a call. I thanked him and the next day I took a dead pine down at twice the pay that I usually charge! Anyone ever experience this? I thought of hiring a part time sales guy to bid my work lol.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 29, 2007)

Give the guys a finders fee, or discount on future work. Maybe he will get you more work. He got you a buddy of his to hire you, not the same as sending him out to run leads.

I find the best way to sell the work is to sell yourself. On TD wor the key is finding what they are looking for. Immaculate cleanup and no lawn damamge, or the most cost effective result. Then you price accordingly.

On maintinance trims, you sell your knowledg of the way trees grow, along with how the work is done. There are a lot of hacks that can get it done without touching the roof. 

Then to add a little bit to each job, throw in a few small trees and shrubs for $100. It is the easiest way to increase your price gross revenue, and you may be able to get a nother job with the small stuff in 2-3 years.

When i ran a crew, I had revolving shrub accounts that I visisted 2-3 times a year. I managed them so that they were over 12% of annual gross, year after year. 

Then you get the neighbors shrubs and get 2-3 stops on one visit, very good saturday morning work for one or two people.


----------



## bushinspector (Mar 29, 2007)

Gosh, I was getting a little nervous when I read the thread. I thought Stanborn was selling himself on the street corner!!! Bad mental picture!!!

Sorry Bush


----------



## elmnut (Mar 29, 2007)

Look around for Jeffrey Gitomer's Little Red Book of sales Answers, good stuff. www.gitomer.com Good info on how to get your sales balls, or find out if you suck at sales.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2007)

*thanks*

I will take suggestions, my biggest problem is worrying what the other bidders will bid! Sometimes when work seems slow I go cheaper than I want to to stay busy, and it seems to never fail they say is that all, I thought it would be higher than that ! Then I think you idiot, what were you thinking you should have bid that tree for more. Probably everyone does this , when they say it I usually say they can tip me if they chose lol. Tips in the tree biz are rare here when I was in Michigan they would tip 2 of 3 times! I'm lucky to get 1 of 20 here, sure they say good job; didn't know you were going to clean up that well,pat your back not pad your wallet!! But I'm a tree man and will be until I can't do it no more gets in your blood after twenty plus years. At least it's an honest living and you stay in shape.


----------



## soutz (Mar 31, 2007)

tough stuff to learn. heres some goodies. remember the person that has the most trouble with the price is the person giving it.dont worry if it seems high,it gives you a point of negotiation . be truthful. confidence without arrogence is the perfect blend for a salesperson.always always look at up selling cross selling. Read the art of negotiation.d.trump. and million dollar habits forget the author. if you are shy sell in the mirror to your self. never get to close to ladies, be super professional, take notice of names, and listen!!!!!! how can you sell to this person ? If you listen they will almost always tell you what they think a job is worth. Spend the time, an extra 10 mins can mean the difference between 0 and $1000s of dollars.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 31, 2007)

soutz said:


> dont worry if it seems high,it gives you a point of negotiation .



My big jobs are writen up as a "...clean job, cost savings can are available by the client taking on some of the work, such as disposal of wood, cleanup of twigs and leaves..." I'll tell them in a face to face that they can save by doing work. Firewood is allways the first selling point, if I can pile it in the work area, and not have to handle it...well we all know that one.



> be truthful. confidence without arrogence is the perfect blend for a salesperson. always always look at up selling cross selling.


 Humble confidance with a reputation for integrity will get the referals adn return clientel. Revolving accounts, even if small will build a company faster then any marketing campaign. Not only do they come back to you, but they will tell their friends about "their tree man".

I still get a warm feeling when someone introduces me as "my treeman".

If you have;
a budget of 100,000 per year, 
and 100 clients 
that average 1000 
on a 3 year cycle, 
you have 33.3333333% of your budget schedueled every year without selling, or marketing costs.





> if you are shy sell in the mirror to your self


. Role play with friends, family and crew




> never get to close to ladies, be super professional,


 Respect everyones space, crowding can be seen as high pressure sales. This comes back to integrity and confidance. Many people see high pressure as a need to get the sale, if you come off as one who wants the work, but does not "need it" you have a small advantage.

many people see salesmanship as used cars or door to door work. That is it's crudest form. True salemanship is the communicating your idea of value to a prospective client.



> Spend the time, an extra 10 mins can mean the difference between 0 and $1000s of dollars.



I truely beleive that face to face communication is the best way to close a sale. When i ran a program for a lawncare company I was 20-25% higher when i was on the lawn with the customer, the when on the phone.


----------

